# Puppy Vaginitis



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

So I noticed yesterday that Rayne had a small amount of yellow/clear discharge around her vaginal area. She's not showing any discomfort or excessive licking of that area. I cleaned her up, and it didn't seem to come back for the rest of the day. She does go potty quite often, but she's a puppy I expect that. 

So at her vet checkup today, the vet said Rayne has a mild vaginitis (there was a little bit more of the yellow discharge). Vet didn't want to give any antibiotics yet, she said it will probably go away on it's own as she matures. She said just keep that area clean.

I did a little research, and what I'm getting is this is relatively common in young pups?

The breeder had been giving her 1 tablespoon of yogurt 1-2 times a week, but no more than that so as not to increase her calcium too much. But I haven't given her any yogurt yet with her meals, just wanted to keep it simple until she settled in. I'll add in the yogurt probably tomorrow. I'll also be adding in Ester-C daily.

So my question-- is this something you would recommend giving any type of pro-biotic for? And if so, what kind/brand, dose and how often? Or should I just leave it alone and see if she outgrows it. 

She doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all, I just would like to fix it if it's possible. 

Also, is this something I need to watch to make sure she doesn't develop a UTI?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

KlaMarie said:


> So at her vet checkup today, the vet said Rayne has a mild vaginitis (there was a little bit more of the yellow discharge). Vet didn't want to give any antibiotics yet, she said it will probably go away on it's own as she matures. She said just keep that area clean.


I agree with the vet. Don't worry about it.



> The breeder had been giving her 1 tablespoon of yogurt 1-2 times a week, but no more than that so as not to increase her calcium too much. But I haven't given her any yogurt yet with her meals, just wanted to keep it simple until she settled in. I'll add in the yogurt probably tomorrow.


I wouldn't add yogurt. Your puppy's digestive system is perfectly capable of populating the gut with the necessary digestive bacteria without outside help. You need to let her body develop this ability without help. Long term it will make her healthier.



> I'll also be adding in Ester-C daily.


Dogs have no need for Vitamin C in their diet. They manufacture what they need in their liver. Again, this is something the body needs to do on its own as getting a lot of help with it now COULD cause her to loose some of the ability to produce it own her own.

_L-ascorbic acid (Vitamin C) is necessary for hydroxylation of proline and lysine during biosynthesis of collagen, a major component of ligaments and bones. Food devoid of Vitamin C fed to puppies for 147 to 154 days neither affected growth nor caused skeletal lesions.(12) There are no known dietary requirements for Vitamin C in the dog.(11)

Vitamin C supplementation in pigs elevates plasma levels of Vitamin C without changing articular concentrations of hydroxyproline.(13) Similar studies in dogs demonstrated transient elevation of plasma Vitamin C concentrations; however, long-term supplementation did not increase concentrations much above normal.(14) Even though Vitamin C has been recommended, the relationship between Vitamin C and developmental skeletal disorders in dogs such as osteochondrosis and hip dysplasia is unproven.(15)_

"Relationship of Nutrition to Developmental Skeletal Disease in Young Dogs" for Veterinary Clinical Nutrition, Volume 4, Number 1, 1997, Published by Veterinary Practice Publishing Company, P.O. Box 4457, Santa Barbara, CA 93140, Phone - 805-965-1028, Fax - 805-965-0722. 



> So my question-- is this something you would recommend giving any type of pro-biotic for?


No, probiotics are a digestive aid. Vaginitis is not a digestive problem. This would be like putting your arm in a cast for an upset stomach. The two are just not related.



> Or should I just leave it alone and see if she outgrows it.
> 
> She doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all, I just would like to fix it if it's possible.


You don't be bothered any more than the pup is. :smile:



> Also, is this something I need to watch to make sure she doesn't develop a UTI?


I don't know what you would watch and I don't think it will.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't add in yogurt either, it most likely wasn't doing anything to keep vaginitis in check. Yogurt is pretty much useless to a dog. 

In time vaginitis should go away on it's own.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> No, probiotics are a digestive aid. Vaginitis is not a digestive problem. This would be like putting your arm in a cast for an upset stomach. The two are just not related.


I thought acidophilus was a probiotic? That's what all the MDs give my patients for vaginal infections. 




RawFedDogs said:


> You don't be bothered any more than the pup is. :smile:


I know, I know. It's just a new mom's natural anxiety


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

KlaMarie said:


> I thought acidophilus was a probiotic? That's what all the MDs give my patients for vaginal infections.


Yes acidophilus is a probiotic. Probiotics are bacteria that aid in digestion. I don't have a clue why MDs give it for vaginal infections.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

My pup had PV with a lot of slimy discharge (sorry TMI). My vet said PV is normal, but often leads to UTI. 
I gave cranberry/vit-C supplements daily to prevent a UTI. Vitamin C is suppose to suppose to change the PH of the urine and slow bacteria growth, cranberry prevents the bacteria from attaching to the wall.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd give a cranberry supplement before a vitamin C supplement. Or you could do both since it won't do any harm and may help or it may not help at all. Either way, she will grow out of it probably by the time she is 6-9 months.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RaisingWolves said:


> Vitamin C is suppose to suppose to change the PH of the urine and slow bacteria growth,


AH HAAA!!!!! This is the first useful purpose I have ever seen for giving a dog Vitamin C. Dogs eliminate excess Vitamin C through the kidneys pretty much instantly after ingesting it. This WOULD change the pH of the urine! If this is useful in slowing the growth of bacteria, then great! :biggrin:

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I used this supplement. 
Nature's Farmacy - Store - Product Details


----------

